# I'm here to help!



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi Everyone, I'm back!!!
Sorry I haven't been able to help out much lately, but a lot has been going on at work and I haven't had the chance to use the computer much either.
But now not much is going on so I'll be able to help out any newbies or anyone else with questions dieing to be answered.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Welcome back! I'm just back, myself, after not having internet access for almost two months..


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Welcome back!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

welcome back you twos!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

You were gone?









:lol: JK Cichlid Man. Welcome back! And yes I actually did notice you weren't here much lately.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

WB, so now u can finally answer my question:
WHAT DO WOMEN WANT?


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

XD Women want... Gourmet chocolate, Yankee candles, A smart, successful man, and all of the aquariums the world can offer.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Amelia: You know of yankee candles?? I thought I was the only nerd who liked them!

PS. In your list you forgot clothes and shoes


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Yankee Candles are the best! And Welcome back CM!


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Lydia-- My boyfriend works at a Yankee Candle shop.. and they're my mom's favorite candles.. She's always badgering me to get her one for each holiday. They're expensive, but NICE!


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Yankee Candles are the best. I worked at a department store that sold them, and people halfway across the state would order them because they were so hard to find in northern Cali.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Aren't they awesome? They are hard to find around here too. The only store I know of is in a mall an hour or so away. It's worth it though. lol


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Nice to have you back buddy, hopeing to see you in the new chat room


----------



## Martina (Oct 11, 2005)

*you offered help for newbies...*

ok you offered your help - so I give it a try. I am a fish tank greenhorn, but i really like fish. I have a 10 gallon tank with 3 red serpea tetra and 1 long finned zebra danio. After chatting here in the forum I will get another 3 red serpea tetras next week. Now my questions:
1) How often and how much of the water do I have to change? Thinking of 50% every week.
2) I have a few plants and two stones in my tank - do I need more cover for my fish, and will my plants grow?
3) I have read that tetras like dimmed light - so that means I should not use my light (now I have it on for 8 hours every day)
4) What indicates that my tank and fish are healthy (besides water quality)
5) I got a kind of amonia alarm sticker at my pet store - are those reliable?
....and so much more question.
TIA and :hbd: 
Martina


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Martina said:


> ok you offered your help - so I give it a try. I am a fish tank greenhorn, but i really like fish. I have a 10 gallon tank with 3 red serpea tetra and 1 long finned zebra danio. After chatting here in the forum I will get another 3 red serpea tetras next week. Now my questions:
> 1) How often and how much of the water do I have to change? Thinking of 50% every week.
> 2) I have a few plants and two stones in my tank - do I need more cover for my fish, and will my plants grow?
> 3) I have read that tetras like dimmed light - so that means I should not use my light (now I have it on for 8 hours every day)
> ...



1) Some aquarists hardly ever change their water, but if your tank is full in nitrates, (YOU CAN TEST THIS WITH A NITRATE TEST KIT AND IS CAUSED BY THE CONVERSION FROM NITRITE INTO LESS HARMFUL NITRATE), you can safely change 10% of youre water every 3 days.
2)What kind of lighting do you have and what substrate, do you have a CO2 unit?
3)Your lighting hours are fine, if your fish seem a little skittish then darker substrate will help.
4)Your fish should have no signs of growths, no indented bellies, and have fast reactions.
5)I've never heard of one of those before, maybe I'm too old.


----------



## Martina (Oct 11, 2005)

THANK YOU! ....and some more questions:
1) can you recommend a nitrate test kit?
2) Ok I have no idea what light I have, it was bought as a set, but let me see it says 15 W preheat aquarium lamp, the brand seems to be "all gas aquarium". Ok substrate, means exactly what ?!
3) What is a darker substrate and how do I use it?
4) Ok so far so good
5) Ok
Thank you sooooo much!!
Martina


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Welcome back! We just got back here too, went away for a few days and when we came back had computer issues :-( We're back now though... sorry to ruin the party :lol:


----------

